# Beta: Excel Messenger



## hellebore08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I would just like to share my 'Excel Messenger'.  Please feel free to suggest/develop and look into my code.








You can download it here..
http://www.mediafire.com/file/9oqx94x37ywxrga/BetaExcelMessenger.xls

Sorry for posting an external link.

*notes
 - can be used in LAN (workbook needs to be shared first)
 - somehow slow because of frequent saving

cheers!


----------



## hellebore08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Up Up Up!


----------

